# Viagrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

HORNY COCKATIEL
>
> A man finally gets his prescription for Viagra.
> Anxious to try it out, he takes one as soon as he gets
> home, and waits for his wife to come home from work,
> but, in his excitement he forgets and leaves the
> package open on the table and his cockatiel eats all
> of them.
>
> Seeing the results and panicking the man grabs the
> bird and stuffs him into the freezer to cool off.
>
> Unfortunately, his Viagra kicks in just as his wife
> comes home and it is hours later before he remembers
> the cockatiel. He runs and looks in the freezer
> expecting the worst, only to find the bird breathing
> heavily, drained with sweat and totally exhausted.
>
> "What happened?" the man asks, "You were in there for
> hours and yet you're not only alive but you're
> sweating like crazy?"
>
> The cockatiel pants: "Man, have you ever tried to pry
> apart the legs on a frozen chicken?"


----------

